# children please behave



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

these two need some lessons in behavior


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

sand looks nice in there


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

all summer they were outside in a big plastic tub under a tree.
last month I brought them inside - they are real friendly beggars.

the substrate is from home depot - pool sand


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

are they male, female, or have fin problems?
something looks odd about them to me


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

manda said:


> are they male, female, or have fin problems?
> something looks odd about them to me


I was thinking the same thing. Fins on the male look all chewed up.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

the one to my right is the main one i am talking about.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

they both have big bellies...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

they look just fine to me


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

douglas said:


> they look just fine to me


Apparently stressing them out by keeping them like this seems "fine to you" as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

guess you right monkey
should have left them outside and made betta ice cubes
so it seems a following of faultfinding critics here
lets see some pictures of your stuff - show it to me


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Now children:lol: 

The red male does look like his fins have had tail rot, or were chewed off.
But they do not look like they are in bad condition right now. But there colours don't seem to be to deep either, but that could just be the picture or the natural colour of the two fish.

When you say that you had them out in a tub under a tree...
What was the temp. of it when it was out there, did you check the temp. both morning and night, for surely there would be a pretty big change in temp. every day.
Did you cover up the tub so that way pollen could not get in it, and also to protect from the tannins in tree leaves? If you were to have the tub next to some shrubs and bushes alot less pollen would get in it, at least they say to put outdoor ponds by shrubs, and not trees because of the pollen.

Nice looking bettas though!!!
You may want to try fasting them for a day or two, and feed them a a tiny amount of shelled peas.

What do you feed them? and how much/often?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Those bettas look fine to me. They look like they have been spawned. How many of you making waves have spawned bettas? The color looks fine. Not all bettas are the bright red you find at your LFS ya know. His stomach looks like he just ate. Why would you protect your betta from tannins? Betta breeders add leaves to their water to get tannins to their water because bettas are naturally found in waters high in tannins which makes them acidic.... And we've been wondering why this forum has dropped from number 1 to less than 10? We could use a lot less people jumping on people (especially when they dont know what they are talking about) and a lot more of people actually being nice and helping out those that need help IMO.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I agree with Christine. The bettas look in fine shape.

About the temperature changes, do you think fish in the wild have steady temperatures all the time? Sure, in a smaller body of water like a tub, as opposed to a lake, the temperature would fluctuate more, but still it was probably fairly steady temperature-wise.

Pool sand is the same substrate I use in my tanks...works great doesn't it? It may not be pure white, but I think it looks nice anyways.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

The Betta's look fine to me, they dont really show signs of Fin Rot, frailing of the fins is common with fish that have fins like that. There's nothing wrong with keeping them like that either looks like doing something in breeding them or something? Assuming as your leting the male see the female to perhaps the encourgment of building a bubble nest?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Very Nice bettas , reminds me of my male. Has he built a bubble nest ??


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

thank you those that responded favorably.
the picture was not meant to display beautiful fish, but cute antics.

to answer some questions, the summer months in south florida are blazing day/nite. If you spent your summer under a tree you might also look a little ragged.
the fish had it made in that tub which was mainly full of plantd driftwood, swords and vals.
they had plenty room to hide from each other and yes they spawned several times.
about 20 fry survived and I still have them.
all of the fish have voracious appetites.

the fish are happy and healthy.


----------

